# super band



## omnolim (13. Februar 2011)

es gibt eine neue sau geile russische rockband f-front  hört euch einfach mal ein lied an http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBJQhZdWbQE oder geht auf *www.f-front.info*


----------



## iShock (13. Februar 2011)

nunja eher elektro-popband als "Rock"-band ^


----------



## NexxLoL (18. Februar 2011)

Was heute alles unter die Kategorie Rock fällt ist echt seltsam, habe mich schon gefragt was das letzte Linkin Park Album sollte


----------



## Tikume (18. Februar 2011)

Hört sich für mich nach einem typischen Eurovisions Grand Prix Beitrag an den man direkt nach dem Hören vergessen hat.


----------



## Thoor (18. Februar 2011)

omnolim schrieb:


> es gibt eine neue sau geile russische *rockband* f-front hört euch einfach mal ein lied an http://www.youtube.c...h?v=eBJQhZdWbQE oder geht auf *www.f-front.info*



Was braucht man für eine klassische Rockband?

Nen Drummer
Nen Gitarrist
Nen Bassist
Nen Sänger

Meist sind diese von Kopf bis Fuss tättowiert und erklären in ihren Liedern und ihrer musik was ihnen nicht passt.

Gucken wir uns mal den Titel des Videos an


*(DJ-SmaxX remix) *

YOU FAILED, SIR!


----------



## Deanne (18. Februar 2011)

Erinnert mich eher an das hier:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=cGLMALvtjBc[/youtube]


----------



## Thoor (18. Februar 2011)

MACH ES WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEG >.<


----------

